# Question for Loha about miracle grow



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Do I remember you saying that you used miracle gro for your tanks? if so, how much and how did you add it? Thanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes , you remember correctly..i haven't used it in quite a while but when i did i used a pint jar with a lid..about 1/2 full or so..about 1 teaspoon of miracle gro for each 5 gallons of tank volume....shake it up til all of the granules were dissolved and then poured it in...i only used it once or twice a month..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Ooh I might do this myself.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks Loha....I'm going to do that tomorrow I'll keep you posted on the results.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I tried it a few times myself. It was... strong stuff. I guess I used too much. However, from what I saw, it definitely grows plants. ( and algae )


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks TOS....I'm going to experiment with dosages. My tanks have been without any ferts for quite some time. I'll let you all know the progress.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

also.....you can use Jobe's plant spikes to feed plants like swords and others with larger root systems..use the ones for ferns and palms indoor plants...and only use 1/2 of the spike every few weeks...push it in under the roots...


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Something I've been wondering about. First...if it works for you and the fish are fine then I can't dispute it. But, since Miracle Gro is a high nitrogen fertilizer, I wonder how it affects the nitrogen in the tank?? Their are fertilizers out the are made for aquatics that are compatible with fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have used aquatics ferts in the past..they are expensive (not everybody is rich) , and they do work ok , but the miracle gro works just as well..it is a concentrated plant food rated at 15-30-15..
15 = Nitrogen for leaf growth and color..
30 = Phosphorus for roots , seeds , fruits and flowers..
15 = Potassium for strong stems and rapid growth..
never had a nitrogen problem from using it..
i have seen a lot of folks that refused to use anything for their aquariums that wasn't sold as an "aquarium product"...i have been using non aquarium products in my tanks for over 40 years without any issues at all..
let's take the cheap stuff..Tetra Florapride..about $4.00 to treat about 250 gallon..
Miracle Gro will cost you under $15.00 for 5 lbs..probably enough to treat about 3000 gallons..
i can't really answer your question about the nitrogen Elliot as it has never been an issue for me..


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm just guessing, but if the tank is pretty stable, the process will take care of the added nitrogen.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you are right...proper tank maintenance will take care of any issues..


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

A little over a week since I added the Miracle Grow....plants are showing new life and perking up. Thanks again , Loha.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

great to hear BV...always glad to help..


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah miracle grow does do wonders for plants. I would like to get some plants and use miracle grow as I heard good things about it. Except I don't have a green thumb, and I am a plant killer. Just don't know how to keep plants alive, well the non aquatic ones, haven't had aquatic plants yet, so don't know about those. We will see when I get them.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Though wanteth aquatic plants eh? Well though shall receive the plants of aquatic


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

thou not though.....lol


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh haha loha is getting him mid evil on. Go loha, go loha. Get your mid evil on and be cool like me  Lol you don't need to get your cool on because you are already cool


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2015)

evil wizard has no idea about lohachata, do he?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

No evil wizard does not. Is there anything I should know about him?


----------

